
The TWA terminal at JFK is being preserved as a hotel - curtis
http://gizmodo.com/one-of-the-most-beautiful-airport-terminals-ever-built-1731740403
======
busterarm
This is good news actually.

I've had a few late-night arrivals in that Terminal and it's an absolute
marvel when it's mostly-empty.

Being inside that building taps something intense emotionally and I still have
trouble describing it. It would be a shame to lose.

------
curtis
There are a bunch of pictures of the TWA Terminal on Flickr, too:
[http://www.flickriver.com/search/twa+terminal/](http://www.flickriver.com/search/twa+terminal/).

------
pcurve
Though it looks rather dated, the details can be updated inside and out to
infuse the building with more modern flare.

But the problem is its size. If it were 3 times larger, then I can see it
being re-purposed for many different things.

However, in its current size, it's nothing more than a relic from bygone era
with very little utility. The proposed 500+ room hotel will completely dwarf
this building, so what's even the point of saving it?

~~~
erikpukinskis
If they update it lovingly there will still be quite a lot of historical flair
for people to enjoy and learn from.

------
rayiner
It hasn't aged well, like much of what was built in the 1960's. I wonder if
everyone was just really high back then.

~~~
setpatchaddress
Your comment flabbergasts me. Any industrial designer or architect practicing
today would be proud to design such a building. You want sixties buildings
that haven't aged well, look at brutalist architecture.

